# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  ΚΕΡΑΙΑ BROADBAND 87,5-108 FM (ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ)

## radioamateur

Παραθέτω τα παρακάτω θεωρητικά σχέδια κεραιών που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο παλαιότερα από την προσωπική μου συλλογή προς μελέτη.

----------


## radioamateur

Αν τυχόν διαθέτει κάποιος παρεμφερή σχέδια κεραιών FM τύπου broadband ας ανεβάσει εδώ.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

φιλε radioamateur αν μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μας εδινες
λιγο ποιο λεπτομερεσ πληροφοριες για την κατασκευη
κεραιας broandband, γιατι ειναι ενδιαφερων το θεμα.

----------


## radioamateur

το σχέδιο δημοσιεύθηκε στο site www.fmdream.net και οι πληροφορίες κατασκευής στο forum

----------


## kostas2005

Αρα μια ΚΕΡΑΙΑ BROADBAND με τα λιγότερα στάσιμα είναι να λειτουργεί στους 90-95 MHz??

----------


## electron

> Αρα μια ΚΕΡΑΙΑ BROADBAND με τα λιγότερα στάσιμα είναι να λειτουργεί στους 90-95 MHz??



Το θεωρητικά λογικό έτσι είναι.

----------


## kostas2005

Σε ποια όμως   συχνότητα ακριβώς  έχει τα λιγότερα στάσιμα?  έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας?

----------


## electron

Aυτό που ρωτάς φίλε μου,στην πράξη είναι πολύ σχετικό.Ειδικά δε αν η κεραία είναι φτιαγμένη από εμάς και όχι επαγγελματικού τύπου.Ωστόσο θεωρητικά μιλώντας και πάλι,τα ελάχιστα στάσιμα θα πρέπει να είναι κάπου μεταξύ 98 και 100Mhz.

----------


## radioamateur

Το ένα σχέδιο που ανέβασα αναγράφει ακριβώς το εύρος συχνοτήτων όπου τα στάσιμα βάσει κατασκευαστή παραμένουν χαμηλά εφόσον βέβαια η κεραία κατασκευαστεί σωστά.

----------


## kostas2005

> Aυτό που ρωτάς φίλε μου,στην πράξη είναι πολύ σχετικό.Ειδικά δε αν η κεραία είναι φτιαγμένη από εμάς και όχι επαγγελματικού τύπου.Ωστόσο θεωρητικά μιλώντας και πάλι,τα ελάχιστα στάσιμα θα πρέπει να είναι κάπου μεταξύ 98 και 100Mhz.



επαγγελματικού τύπου εννοώ, γιατί όμως συμβαίνει αυτό? επειδή στην περιοχή αυτή εκπέμπουν οι περισσότεροι σταθμοί ή κάνω λάθος??

εγώ έχω την Βdc1U_05  που έχεις πιο πάνω και στους 87.9  έχει  3 SWR με το   RG213 7μέτρα, κάτι δεν πάει καλά ,ε?

----------


## radioamateur

Ανέβασε καμιά φωτογραφία...Το στοιχείο που βρίσκετα μέσα το δίπολο πρέπει να το μετακινήσεις για προσαρμόσει.Αν δεν το μετακινήσεις πως θα προσαρμόσει...υπό τη προϋπόθεση βέβαια ότι η κεραία κατασκευααστικά είναι άρτια....

----------


## badsak

Παιδια επειδη εχω δουλεψει και ετοιμες (ΙΤΑΛΙΚΕΣ) και εχω κατασκευασει τετοιες κεραιες ( ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΑΠΟ ΙΤΑΛΙΚΕΣ ΤΙΣ DB)να αναφερω μονο για οσους θελουν να τις κατασκευασουν οτι η κατασκευη τις κεραιεας γινεται απο ανοξειδωτες 
σωληνες και οχι αλουμινιου για τον κορμο τις κεραιας. Και το εσωτερικο στοιχειο μαζι με το σωληνακι που δινει το σημα
απο μπρουντζο. Αυτο για τους φιλους που εχουν σκοπο να την κατασκευασουν για να μην παιδευονται και να την κανουν οσο ποιο στανταρ γινεται. Επισης αν καποιος θελει να κατασκευασει μπορω να μετησω και να σας δωσω τις διαστασεις για την εκδοση YAGI  τριων στοιχειων τις κεραιας.
Αναφορικα να πω οτι στασiμα δεν υπηρχαν πουθενα μεσα στην μπαντα 88-108 τα στασιμα ξεκινουσαν απο τους 73 και απο τους 118 μεγακυκλους με μια BIRD throyline mod 43.

----------


## kostas2005

Αυτη εχω....   τι πρεπει να κανω για να μην εχει στασιμα?  

απο την πανω πλευρα δεν ειχε μεταλικη ταπα οπως εχει απο την κατω  αλλα ειχε ταινια μπολικη οταν την πηρα εγω, και της εβαλα μια πλαστηκη ταπα..!!

Πως να μετακινησω το στοιχειο ,δεν φεναιτε τιποτα στο εσωτερικο τησ ,μονο  οταν την κουναω ακουγετε σαν να χτηπαει κατι μεσα στο διπολο...!!

----------


## badsak

Μαλλον σου εχει ξεβιδωθει το  στοιχειο.
Αν βγαλεις τις ταπες απο πανω και απο κατω και δεις μεσα με εναν φακο στο βαθος φαινεται μια βιδα με την οποια 
βιδωνεται το στοιχειο στον κορμο του διπολου.
Χρησιμοποιησε καποια προεκταση για να δεις αν θελει σφηξιμο.
Διαφορετικα θα πρεπει να λυσεις εντελως το διπολο να δεις αν κατι δεν πηγαινει καλα μεσα.
Στο συγκεκριμενο διπολο το στοιχειο δεν μετακινειτε πανω κατω.

----------


## kostas2005

Μονο από την πάνω μεριά μπορώ να δω γιατί εκεί λείπει η τάπα , η κάτω ταπα δεν βγαίνει!!! 
Το δίπολο με τον κορμό είναι κολλημένο με οξυγονοκοληση δεν είναι  βιδωμένο.
Κάποιος μου είπε οτι αυτός ο ήχος που ακούγετε είναι από το μετασχηματιστακι που έχει για την προσαρμογή..!!!
Υπάρχει περίπτωσή να έχει σκουριάσει στο εσωτερικό της ,γιατι όπως είπα δεν είχε τάπα από πάνω....!!!

----------


## radioamateur

badsak θα με ενδιέφεραν τα μήκη στοιχείων κεραίας του διπόλου broadband που ανέφερες yagi ή απλού διπόλου broadband.Αν τυχόν έχεις και φωτογραφίες μέσα έξω ακόμα καλύτερα.Πόσο περίπου είναι το μέσο βάρος της κεραίας yagi της DB;
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ Α22

ΤΗΣ ΑΛΝΤΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 10 ΚΙΛΑ

----------


## radioamateur



----------


## a14

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι πολυ καλες. Σαν υλικό κατασκευής μπορεί να χρησιμοποηθεί αλουμίνιο η inox.Υπάρχει όμως θέμα με τις

 κολλήσεις.Αν γίνει χρήση αλουμινίου θέλει ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση tig AC.Αν γίνει χρήση ΙΝΟΧ θέλει tig dc.Οι παραπάνω 

κολλήσεις έχουν 2-4 χιλιάρικα.Αρα καλύτερα να μη μπεί κάποιος σε κοπο.

----------


## a14

broadband

----------


## badsak

Αν και αρκετα καθυστερημενα  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   πρεπει αυτες τις μερες να κατσω να μετρησω τις αποστασεις τις YAGI
μετα απο πολυ καιρο ξαναηρθε στα χερια μου μια και θα την μετρησω συντομα.  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## liferadio

Καλησπέρα σε όλους αποφεύγω να κάνω συζητήσεις στο διαδικτιο αλλά διαβάζοντας αυτά που γράφετε βλέπω ότι προσπαθείτε να φτιάξετε το δίπολο αλλά ο τρόπος που το κάνετε είναι λάθος …Πριν από πολύ καιρό εγώ ανέβασα στο διαδικτιο αυτό το σχέδιο τις broadband antenna έπειτα από ετήσια μελέτη και πειραματισμών και πολλών χρημάτων που πέταξα σε αλουμίνια άλλα και inox  τελικά η καλύτερη εκπομπή γίνεται με αλουμίνιο κάποιου διαμετρήματος και πάχους μην σπάτε το μυαλό σας  με διάφορες σπαζοκεφαλιές αν θέλετε βοήθεια σε κάτι στείλτε μου μήνυμα στο *msn* να σας κανο  add  και όλα θέλουν τρόπο και λίγο μυαλό για να γίνει η κατασκευή σωστή δεν μετακινείτε τίποτε στην κεραία αυτή όλα τα μέρη είναι σταθερά και καλά κολλημένα με μηχάνημα tig  (liferadio916@hotmail.com ) 
  Αυτή η κεραία μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σωστά με 1:1 στάσιμα στην συχνότητα που θες και με λίγο περισσότερα στάσιμα σε όλο το φάσμα χωρίς αυτό να είναι απαραίτητο

----------


## liferadio

Καλησπέρα σε όλους αποφεύγω να κάνω συζητήσεις στο διαδικτιο αλλά διαβάζοντας αυτά που γράφετε βλέπω ότι προσπαθείτε να φτιάξετε το δίπολο αλλά ο τρόπος που το κάνετε είναι λάθος …Πριν από πολύ καιρό εγώ ανέβασα στο διαδικτιο αυτό το σχέδιο τις broadband antenna έπειτα από ετήσια μελέτη και πειραματισμών και πολλών χρημάτων που πέταξα σε αλουμίνια άλλα και inox  τελικά η καλύτερη εκπομπή γίνεται με αλουμίνιο κάποιου διαμετρήματος και πάχους μην σπάτε το μυαλό σας  με διάφορες σπαζοκεφαλιές αν θέλετε βοήθεια σε κάτι στείλτε μου μήνυμα στο *msn* να σας κανο  add  και όλα θέλουν τρόπο και λίγο μυαλό για να γίνει η κατασκευή σωστή δεν μετακινείτε τίποτε στην κεραία αυτή όλα τα μέρη είναι σταθερά και καλά κολλημένα με μηχάνημα tig  (liferadio916@hotmail.com ) 
  Αυτή η κεραία μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σωστά με 1:1 στάσιμα στην συχνότητα που θες και με λίγο περισσότερα στάσιμα σε όλο το φάσμα χωρίς αυτό να είναι απαραίτητο

----------


## liferadio

Καλησπέρα σε όλους αποφεύγω να κάνω συζητήσεις στο διαδικτιο αλλά διαβάζοντας αυτά που γράφετε βλέπω ότι προσπαθείτε να φτιάξετε το δίπολο αλλά ο τρόπος που το κάνετε είναι λάθος …Πριν από πολύ καιρό εγώ ανέβασα στο διαδικτιο αυτό το σχέδιο τις broadband antenna έπειτα από ετήσια μελέτη και πειραματισμών και πολλών χρημάτων που πέταξα σε αλουμίνια άλλα και inox  τελικά η καλύτερη εκπομπή γίνεται με αλουμίνιο κάποιου διαμετρήματος και πάχους μην σπάτε το μυαλό σας  με διάφορες σπαζοκεφαλιές αν θέλετε βοήθεια σε κάτι στείλτε μου μήνυμα στο *msn* να σας κανο  add  και όλα θέλουν τρόπο και λίγο μυαλό για να γίνει η κατασκευή σωστή δεν μετακινείτε τίποτε στην κεραία αυτή όλα τα μέρη είναι σταθερά και καλά κολλημένα με μηχάνημα tig  (liferadio916@hotmail.com ) 
  Αυτή η κεραία μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σωστά με 1:1 στάσιμα στην συχνότητα που θες και με λίγο περισσότερα στάσιμα σε όλο το φάσμα χωρίς αυτό να είναι απαραίτητο

----------


## LASER1008

παιδια εγω ειχα παλια μια μπροντ μπαντ 3ων στοιχειων με το δυπλο μπουμ!καπου στα φμ μεσα ειχε πατω στασιμα και καπου αλου ειχε παραπανω!
εγω ειμαι κατα των μπροντ μπαντ μετα που ανακαλυψα τα γκαμα ματσ! φτιαχνω απο κυκλικα μεχρι ωσων στοιχειων βαλει η φαντασια σας!και απο στασιμα? διπολο υπολογισμενο για 100,8  απο τους 96 mhz εως 102,5 τα στασιμα ειναι πατως!!και τα δουλευω και τωρα! καπου στα καβιτυ ψαχνομαι τωρα!! αν εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα για υπολογισμο ας την δωσει!
για να μην το πολυσκεφτεστε λοιπον φτιαξτε μια κεραια υπολογισμενη για την επιθυμητη συχνοτητα και αφιστε τις μπροντ μπαντ! μη νομιζετε οτι οι επαγκελματιες κανουν παντα σωστες επιλογες!!!

----------


## astraxanio

dvdavasvasvsa

----------


## nikradio

Παιδιά μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να δώσει κάποιες τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες (γιατί στο fmdream δεν ανοίγει) τι γίνεται εσωτερικά της κεραίας, δηλαδή μετά τον κονέκτορα. Στο σχέδιο Bdc1U_05 μετά τον κονέκτορα το σήμα μεταφέρεται με καλώδιο ή σωληνάκι(δηλαδη θα πρέπει να είναι καλώδιο που είναι  θωρακισμένο η μπορεί να είναι μια βέργα ή σωληνάκι χωρίς θωράκιση? )  ? Εκεί που γίνεται το ταφ (η κόκκινη γραμμή στο σχέδιο) οι δυο γραμμές του ταφ έχουν μεταβαλλόμενα μέρη?  για καλύτερη προσαρμογή δηλ. μικροσυντονισμό .

----------


## radioamateur

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 :Drool:

----------


## πητερ

οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες δίνουν ιδέα κατασκευής διπόλου 50Ω με μεταβλητό μήκος στοιχείων και μεταβλητό stub.images.jpgJVD-fm.jpgimages 1.jpg

----------


## ^Active^

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Επειδή έχω ακριβώς την ίδια κεραία να κάνω μια ερώτηση? Το εσωτερικό δίπολο στην κάτω μεριά ενώνετε με το εξωτερικό ? Κάνει δηλαδή βραχυκύκλωμα? Γιατί έμενα είναι βιδωμένο εκεί και λέω μήπως αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα που μου σηκώνει στάσιμα . Μου την έδωσαν έτσι και δεν ξέρω αν είναι σκαλισμένη

----------


## radioamateur

Χρειάζεσαι antenna analyzer

----------


## dimptl

Όλες οι κεραίες αυτές είναι βραχυκυκλωμένες για DC (αν μετρήσεις με πολύμετρο) γιατί προσφέρουν προστασία από κεραυνούς! (τουλάχιστον έτσι λένε οι κατσκευαστές τους)

----------


## Nickolaos

Κάτι με επαγωγικά συζευγμενα δίπολα αξίζει.Επισης γιατί όχι μια Discone?

----------

